# Father, son arrested on drug charges



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

Regional digest




Father, son arrested on drug charges
AUBURN — A father and son were arrested early Monday morning on drug charges, Auburn police said. 

Robert R. Young, 56, of 10 Blaker St., and his son, Noah E. Vaillancourt, 19, also of 10 Blaker St., were arrested about 4:30 Monday morning when detectives in conjunction with the Regional Drug and Counter Crime Task Force raided their house, Detective Sgt. Jeffrey A. Lourie said yesterday. 

Armed with a search warrant, task force detectives contacted the Central Massachusetts Law Enforcement Council SWAT team to assist in serving the warrant and forced their way into the house. A large Rottweiler that a Police Department news release said had been used to threaten officers in the past was removed unharmed by the CEMLAC Canine Team. 

Mr. Young was charged with possession of a Class D substance (marijuana) and two counts of possession of Class E narcotics. Mr. Vaillancourt was charged with possession of a Class D substance with intent to distribute and four counts of possession of Class E narcotics. 

Seized in the raid were unspecified quantities of marijuana, Percocet, oxazepam, diazepam and Ritalin, as well as money and drug paraphernalia used to weigh packages and ingest “illegally possessed” narcotics, Detective Sgt. Lourie said. 

Mr. Young is scheduled to appear in court today, while Mr. Vaillancourt is scheduled to appear Tuesday.


----------



## yutyut1 (Oct 26, 2004)

No State Police Stop Team? Here is a perfect example of a waste of money........Why was this law enforcement council SWAT team used???? It wasnt an urgent emergency. Now each of the towns that had to send a member incurred OT costs at some level. (or back filling a shortage in the town) If the State Police was used no town would be charged . 

I dont mean to stir the pot here but it just doesnt make sense......As a taxpayer I am outraged. These LEC 's best hope the media doesnt start digging and finding out the costs...........It is just fiscally irresponsible. 

If there was an emergency thats one thing but this was a planned search warrant service.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

yutyut1";p="58478 said:


> I dont mean to stir the pot here


Sure you do. All your posts are either about STOP vs. LEC's, or scooter laws. While your argument may well be valid, don't try and sound like this is the first time you've made it.


----------



## yutyut1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Im am truly sorry you feel that way.. I don't think I stated that this was my first post concerning LECS. Hold on let me go back and re read my post........Ok no I again read my post and no i didnt indicate it was my first post concerning LEC's. I bring this LEC topic up because it concerns me. I would hope instead of instigating an argument you would consider a discussion.

I would also encourage other readers to view my other posts. They are my opinion and nowhere do I attack or belittle police officers. I always thought this was a forum for discussing law enforcement topics......

Replies such as yours do "stir the pot".


----------

